# Interest check! Ordo Xenos.



## Kaiden (Apr 1, 2010)

Hey everyone!

I've been travelling like mad lately but now I am back! and wanting to RP with you fine heretics.

Before I go any further I'd like to point out this will be my first effort at running an RP online so please be kind.  

I have a story written that I want tell and there are several ways to do, please let me know which faction you guys would prefer to play .

1 - Deathwatch - You are the ultimate warriors of the Emperor, drawn from every corner of the galaxy skilled and trained beyond compare and selected for the Deathwatch by your feats in battle. This will be a heavily action oriented RP with plenty of chances for flexing your character individuality in battle and developing deep back stories.

2 - Inquisitor and Retinue - You represent the unseen protectors of humanity. You have the very best resources, specialists and almost limitless authority. However you will called on to unravel the most dangerous of mysteries, to work from the shadows and to rout out the faintest traces of alien influence no matter the cost. This will be a story focused RP with an emphasis on mystery and teamwork. One player will assume the role of the Inquisitor and will gather a team of the very best, great opportunities to play characters who are unbound by standard 40k conventions.

3 - The Imperial Guard - You are the Hammer of the Imperium, numberless and replaceable, sent to the frontlines to hold against the horrors of the Xenos. This will be a bloody and on rails adventure, every encounter will require your best as you are mere mortals in a galaxy of untold horrors. Great if you like being the underdog...with a lasgun.

4 - All of the above - A logistical and narrative nightmare but possibly the most fun I could imagine an RP ever being. This would see the full might of the Ordo Xenos brought to bear on an unimaginable threat. This is my personal favourite but would take quite a few people pulling together to make it happen.

So there you have it. The core story will not be altered by the choice we end up going for, just the lens through which we tell it. Please let me know which you like best and if your on the fence or new to RP's feel free to have a go and have fun.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

I, personally, would prefer, and be more interested in, a Deathwatch roleplay.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

While Deathwatch would be amazing, Inquisition has so much more capacity for interesting character interaction and other events in my opinion


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

I'd probably join in whichever but Inquisitor sounds the most fun.


----------



## LazyG (Sep 15, 2008)

Inquisitor and retinue, but with a dead inquisitor. Else one player is just massively more senior than the rest.. Bunch of interrogators and henchmen have to cope in the wake of their Inquisitors death, but they have his/her rosette still so they can (at a huge risk) impersonate him and/or use his authority.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Inquisitor and his retinue. So much more opportunity for a diverse and interesting character list. Savants, assassins, mercenaries, Arbites, Interrogators, preachers, blanks and more.


----------



## Kaiden (Apr 1, 2010)

Hey guys.

Massive thanks for the feedback so far, I can see how this leaning so far and I like it 

I'm going to leave this poll up for the rest of the week so everyone can have a chance to contribute and then I'll get working on a recruitment thread.


----------



## Kaiden (Apr 1, 2010)

Wow you guys certainly like the first two  Start working on your ideas, I'll have the recruitment thread up soon.


----------



## The_Ork_Boy (Jun 8, 2014)

Sorry, I'm a bit new to this website... and I have a question: Will the Inquisition RP be ANYTHING like Dark Heresy?:crazy:


----------



## Kaiden (Apr 1, 2010)

The_Ork_Boy said:


> Sorry, I'm a bit new to this website... and I have a question: Will the Inquisition RP be ANYTHING like Dark Heresy?:crazy:


Hey ork boy, this RP fizzled a month or so back when my idea hit a wall but ive recently been brewing a deathwatch idea which will include investigation elements.


----------

